
Eric Schmidt is stepping down from Alphabet - asimpletune
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/21/technology/eric-schmidt-google-alphabet.html
======
Top19
The “bad boy” of Google will be missed. For those not in the know, he and his
wife have had an open marriage for years and Eric keeps several apartments
around SF for escorts.

